# Domain Umleitung auf Unterverzeichnis



## sirdonald (20. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme bei der Umleitung von domain.de auf domain.de/shop. Habe im Domain Menue unter Umleitungen

NO Flag
/var/www/domain.de/web/shop

als Ziel gesetzt.

Bekomme dann einen Fehler 

Internal Server Error - weder domain.de noch domain.de/shop gehen.

Eine Umleitung auf http://www.domain.de/shop bringt 

Fehler im Apache Log, das die Umleitung in eine Endlosschleife läuft.
im Web kommt ein Umleitungsfehler .. weder domain.de noch direkter
Aufruf mit domain.de/shop gehen mehr.

Was mache ich falsch ?!


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2011)

Versuch mal als Umleitungsziel nur:

/shop/

einzutragen. Das solltest Du auch nur für Aliasdomains machen und nicht füpr das web selbst, denn sonst kommt es zu einem Umleitungsfehler. das Web selsbt kannst Du nut auf eine externe URL umleiten und nicht auf ein Unterverzeichnus von sich selbst.


----------



## sirdonald (20. Apr. 2011)

Hi Till,

habe ich probiert ... leitet zwar in der Zeile um, kommt dann aber auch wieder
der Umleitungsfehler und endlos loop im Apache Log.


Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Gruss


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2011)

und www.domain.de ist eine Aliasdomain eines anderen webs und eben nicht selbst die Webseite? Siehe Erläuterungen in meinen post oben dazu.


----------



## sirdonald (20. Apr. 2011)

Hi,

nein domain.de ist eine normale webseite, keine sub oder aliasdomain.


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2011)

Dann kannst Du sie so nicht umleiten, denn dies würde zu einer nicht aufhörenden Schleife führen.

Du kopierst also am besten einfach den gesamten Inhalt des Ordner Shop eine Ebeene nach oben, so dass er direkt im web Ordner liegt.


----------



## sirdonald (20. Apr. 2011)

d.h..

ich muss eine Alias Domain anlegen, oder kann ich den DocumentRoot in den Apache Direktiven anpassen auf /var/www/domain.de/web/shop/ ?


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2011)

Ja, das geht auch. Ich würde Dir dann zum ändern des docroot raten.


----------



## celocore (20. Apr. 2011)

Guten Abend,

doch man kann auch die Hauptdomain auf ein Unterverzeichnis weiterleiten, ohne eine Endlosschleife zu erzeugen. Die Einstellungen dafür sind:

Redirect Type: L
Redirect Path: /<PfadImWebVerzeichnis>/

mit den / am Anfang und Ende.


----------

